# BearCat 70554 PTO Chipper Sheddar



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Well I went out today and purchased a BearCat 70554 today. 

Photos and Field Report to come this weekend. 


BTW don't you just love new toys (too bad it's kubota orange instead of deep red)  NANA


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Great WNut....we sell those and its a great chipper for a tractor.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

WOW the BearCat 70554 is heck of a lot faster than I ever dreamed it could be. 

It is a very strong performer, but also potentiality the most dangerous implement I own. 

Eye protections, earing potections, and protective clothing (gloves, fitted long sleeves, boots, etc) are a necessity with operating this type of equipment! 

Just like any equipment used for Ag, you must stay focus on your task or don't do it ! Stay Alert, Stay Focus, Stay Alive!


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

The centrifuge force of the chippers' flywheel at the 540 rpms cause my PTO to spin an 1:30+ before coming to a stop in neutral!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a small W.W. Grinder wood chipper I bought in the early 1980's. I will only run it for 40-50 minutes at a time, not because of any problems with the machine, but the level of concentration required to avoid getting hurt. DO INDEED take breaks, to relax a little. Also helps during a 10 minute break to shut it down to get away from the noise. The decibels generated can actually tire you out as well. As you noted, these machines are EXTREMELY dangerous, and utmost care must be used, as a mistake is VERY, VERY BAD! A mistake with a chainsaw usually requires stitches, a mistake with a chipper usually results in amputation. Glad to hear it is working so well for you, but please be careful.


----------

